# Lake Alma & Lake Rupert Report...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow... Lake Alma and Lake Rupert.

Although I didn't have much time to fish these yesterday, I did manage to fish both bodies of water.

Alma:
Lake Alma is almost over-run by hydrilla. I don't have a problem with hydrilla. As a matter of fact, give us a clear lake with hydrilla, and we've got a good chance at catching a giant. But this lake is going through some changes in it's very nature. 
Ok, to the point. The lake is clear. And in the hour-and-a-half I fished it, I caught one small bass on my JignSweet Beaver. It is crazy overfished by the public/locals. I fished it on a tuesday afternoon and there were about twenty boats on the water. Twenty boats! The locals have a tournament every other tuesday at this lake. Guess what? They have a tournament at Rupert every other tuesday. The fish at Rupert can take it. It's a bigger lake. The fishing at Alma is suffering because it's so small.
For what it's worth, I suggest fishing it at night. The water is so clear, and the pressure is so intense durring daylight hours, that this may be the easiest time to catch the bigger bass in this lake.

Rupert:
Lake Rupert is an awesome lake. The water is tannic and there are lots of bass in this body of water. Huge bass. It's got everything a bass fishermen wants. It's got deep water, shallow water, weeds, bluffs, hydrilla, lilly pads, (hang on, I'm slobbering now) and whatever else bass need to survive. And, from what I've seen, it is large enough to take the fishing pressure that it receives. It is just like several other lakes of it's size in this state of Ohio. Some lake are more convenient than others to fish. The in-convenient ones are the ones with the better bass.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

so what i get from this post is you want people to stop fishing alma so much and focus on rupert,lol?Ive caught two 7+pounders from alma in about 20 years fishing there and never one over 3pounds from rupert.But rupert is bigger and you never know what youll catch.i thought one tourny was tuesday and one is on thursday and they switch between hope,rupert,alma.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

The tourney on Alma and Rupert are on Tuesdays and they switch each week. A tourney on rupert will most time take around 7 to 8 lbs to win. Where as Alma it will take around 3 to 3.5 lbs to win on Alma. Alma was fished all last year in tourneys and there was not a fish over 2.5 lbs weighted in. Where Rupert had a few over five weighed in. I live five minutes from Alma and never fish it after the water gets above 50 degrees the fish shut off at that temp on that lake. I like Rupert much better, but on the other hand fished Rocky Fork yesterday in the wind and I will be going back there soon when the wind is not as bad. Theres my .02 cents on the lakes


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

alma has been on the decrease for the last few years as far as the size of bass is concerned, im sure there are still some hogs in there but they are few and far between, the lake is overrun with 10 to 12 inch bass. alma is so small, its about like a pond that goes unmanaged, quality peaks at a certain point then starts to decrease, there are too many small fish in there and not enough big fish to thin them out. because the # of bass is so great there is much more competition for food and they dont grow as large, the bass population needs to be thinned out. maybe if they stocked some musky in there or just drained it one year and started fresh it could be replinished. i dont know, just speculating.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

noodle8177 said:


> The tourney on Alma and Rupert are on Tuesdays and they switch each week. A tourney on rupert will most time take around 7 to 8 lbs to win. Where as Alma it will take around 3 to 3.5 lbs to win on Alma. Alma was fished all last year in tourneys and there was not a fish over 2.5 lbs weighted in. Where Rupert had a few over five weighed in. I live five minutes from Alma and never fish it after the water gets above 50 degrees the fish shut off at that temp on that lake. I like Rupert much better, but on the other hand fished Rocky Fork yesterday in the wind and I will be going back there soon when the wind is not as bad. Theres my .02 cents on the lakes


Thanks for the reply and info noodle.
It was nice seeing you again on the water the other week. You're a cool dude fish catchin' machine. It's good to see some of the guys from the site out on the water.
I don't know when I'll make it down to your area again. I might let you know and we'll hit it together.
Good luck...


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yea let me know and we can hit a lake somewhere here i am thinking of going back to Rocky Fork Monday and try my luck at some saugeye, Friend caught 18 there today. Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

well i live just a few mins away from alma and rupert aLSO and i have been fishing the lake for about 3-5years i have found the best time to fish it is in the summer around the island i was there the other day and caught 4 2+lb bass and tons of bluegill 2or 3 crappie (Nothing to brag about) and maybe 6 channel cats the biggest being around 2lbs you just have to know what to use and where to fish in lake alma if you stop and think fish arent as stupid as ppl make them to be they recognize somthing tjhat has caught them before well bluegill are kinda dumb but thats besides the point i tend to use something differen every time i go which is very often i use a big variety of bait from live to artificial if you try different spots with diferent bait you will eventually match a spot with a certain baiti have fished one spot on the island with chicken liver for10+mins move down the island maybe200feet and slay the catfish all night long the next day they could be on the other side of the lake you see the mistake people make is that they tend to fish in the same general area with this lake you have to fish different area on somedays ive fished one spot and cauht fish for maybe 20min then they stop and move on the other side of the lake and catch them for 5min then the same with the nxt spot lake alma is so heavily fished that its running very low on its fish count ive seen people walk outta there with 5Gal. bucket fulls of fish 2or3 of them and they take the smallest fish like under5"!!!!!!1 this is why fishing is worse every year if they would post some signs on some regulations maybe it would help maybe bag limits or even slot limits i think they need to try something a few more years of this What we no as Lake Alma today will Be Just A big puddle of water !!this is just my oppinion of the lake!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

striperswiper said:


> i was there the other day and caught 4 2+lb bass and tons of bluegill 2or 3 crappie (Nothing to brag about) and maybe 6 channel cats the biggest being around 2lbs


Four bass over 2-pounds in one day? An over eight pound or over nine pound bag of bass is Ohio is a real good day.


----------

